# Just got this Schwinn in



## STRAIGHT UP (Apr 30, 2012)

Just got this Schwinn in, anyone know what it's worth?


----------



## Stingman (Apr 30, 2012)

Cool 79-81 Sting Ray! You don't see allot of these in this color. In general, Sting Ray's from 1963 1/2 to 1973 do demand the most money in the collector market. In the present condition, I would say about $50 at very most. These don't have allot of collectability, but are allot of fun to build into a custom muscle bike! Have some fun with it!


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (May 1, 2012)

Thanks stingman,


----------



## how (May 4, 2012)

Stingman said:


> Cool 79-81 Sting Ray! You don't see allot of these in this color. In general, Sting Ray's from 1963 1/2 to 1973 do demand the most money in the collector market. In the present condition, I would say about $50 at very most. These don't have allot of collectability, but are allot of fun to build into a custom muscle bike! Have some fun with it!




you couldnt touch one around here for less than 150


----------

